# Interesting Abandoned Things



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*William Livingstone House in Detroit.*









Copyright © Sharad Medhavi

__
https://flic.kr/p/8164047198

*Abandoned Presbyterian Church, Ross Island, India .*










*A tree that grew around an abandoned bike that was left many years ago. Vashon Island, Washington State. .

Legend has it, in 1914, a boy left his bike chained to a tree when he went away to war. He never returned, leaving the tree no choice but to grow around the bike. Incredible that this bike has been there for 99 years now. Vashon Island, Washington State*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Gold Rush pipeline, Southeast Alaska.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Abandoned Abominable Snowman squats over the wreck of Miracle Strip Amusement Park, Panama City Beach, Florida


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Detroit


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Los Angeles


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Whenever you're looking for the poorest section of any decent size town just find MLK Blvd.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Of the top 25 outsourcing destinations there is not one in Africa…so I guess you could consider that abandoned.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread was going so well….

The abandoned bike is very poignant and hard to beat.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

10 abandoned pubs in Sydney. Nothing as sad as " The Pub With No Beer "

http://www.abc.net.au/local/photos/2011/02/04/3129355.htm?site=&xml=3129355-mediarss.xml#bigpicturepos


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

My (steadily growing) collection of "dead" buildings in Portugal… ... here


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*Manchester, New Hampshire*

Closed in the early 2000's, burnt to the ground in 2008 or so…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahh the OLD Disney World subs from 20,000 Leagues under the Sea.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Snowmobiles for the upcoming winter olympics?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kloptech (Dec 3, 2013)

Dundas Castle in NY









More here:
http://kloptech.com/wp/project/abandoned-castle/


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Abandoned…


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

20 odd years ago people still lived here, I lived just down the street. The style is a " Queenslander ", up on stumps, high ceilings, verandahs 3 sides, sometimes partially screened and called a " sleep out ". They are very popular as a reno project, usually re-stumped even higher for under house activities.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very cool … that place would look awesome renovated.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

New Orleans Lower Ninth Ward March 2008


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SharadMedhavi (Mar 26, 2014)

It would be great if you could link to the original picture/website while posting them here. The current way of usage amounts to piracy.
I am the owner and photographer of the second picture on this page.

__
https://flic.kr/p/drqSNs

Regards,
Sharad Medhavi


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

It looks like the user found and shared the image from Tumblr. I have added your copyright and link under the photo. Let me know if you prefer for it to be removed.


----------



## SharadMedhavi (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Cricket!
I searched on Tumblr and found one blog with this image. The person has credited me, but should have linked and not copied the image.
Thanks again for the quick response!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is a bunch of abandoned buildings in Niagara Falls NY. Once you get away from the tourist areas you find this all over the city. The majority that are posted here are on main streets.








To start one of the many abandoned houses, this one the garage of the abandoned house, that get burned and torn down each year. Sometimes houses set for 20 or 30 years before they are torn down( YES IT'S TRUE)









































































All of the above can be seen on Main St. Niagara Falls NY.









The above is the old Nabisco Shreaded Wheat factory - Abandoned!


















These 2 above pics are of the old Niagara Falls Public Safety Building (Police Station etc.) Since building the new one on Main St. this one is now … ABANDONED!!!









Signs like this one are all over the down town Falls St. area where houses and buildings have been torn down."Private Property" now owned and "maintained" by the City of Niagara Falls.

Yup folks this is the real Niagara Falls NY. These pictures were taken by me a resident. If you have any complaints or comments take them up with me as I am the owner of these pictures. Now that I have gotten started on this I may continue on here or else where. Oh and the last time we had the census the city was afraid that we would be down graded from a city to a town.

MIKE


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Centralia, PA is an abandoned town where there has been an underground coal mine fire, burning since 1962. 
Everyone's just about gone now.


----------

